# Wilcom - Tatami leaves 'lines' not embroidered



## roggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi!

I have had this problem for months now but somehow managed it.
I have enough now, so I came here for help.

The problem is when I do a Tatami Complex fill, and where the stitches come together in two opposite directions inside the object, it doesn't cover like it should.

I changed every variable that I thought could be the problem, but nothing helped.

I set Overlap to 7 and it should fix the problem (my Wilcom menthor told me), but it doesn't. It does this on different machines with different designs.

I currently solve this by manually adding 2 rows of stitches (command 'E' on keyboard) in the same pattern as it is done in the design, and it looks ok but is very time consuming and frustrating. Shouldn't be this hard!

As you can see in the pics attached, it looks bad. Stitches go left-right vertically up and then left-right vertically down and it leaves what it looks like a line or two of stitches.

Please help, I'm loosing my mind over this.

Thank you


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Can you post an a screenshot or a captured design bitmap and post it with 
True View OFF
Stitches and Penetrations turned on. 
In wilcom. 
Zoom in to roughly 200% 
File>Capture Design Bitmap
Then select Current design window and click okay. 

To me I see a minor issue that might be wilcom related but in most cases Issues where you see this are one of 2-3. 
1- If you are not anchoring/underlaying it properly than you will have registration and puckering issues where the fabric bunches up between fills that end in the middle. 
2- your tensions might be set too high or your backing is not sufficiant to keep it stable for how dense or how long your tatami fill stitch length is. that is why you also get that fraction of a millimeter where it doesn't meet up correctly along the K and triangle there. 
3- You are overlapping way to much, and it is over tension/flattening the first pass, if you have long fill stitches (3.8-4.5) you end up with large stitches that are easily pulled out of the way by any overlaping stitching that will expose the material underneath.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Try this.
1. Change your stitch angle to 45 degrees. Change your start and end points until you are satisfied.
2. If you have Level2 highlight the fill, object properties, effects, decorative, TRAPUNTO, CHECK THE BOX.
That should fix it.


----------



## roggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh my god, I had written my whole reply (about half a page) and then pressed something and had to refresh the page and its gone.

First of all, thank you for your time and help, I REALLY appreciate it, I get a warm feeling inside when I see total strangers helping other total strangers  I believe 'good returns good'.


My 'gone' reply went something like this (short version):

I learned everything about embroidery from two people - learned digitizing part from one that knows everything about Wilcom and almost nothing about actual physical embroidery; learned embroidering on machines from my boss, who has 35 years experience in the business but hasn't digitized a single stitch in her life. Occasionally their advice mix and I don't know who to listen to to solve the problem.

I managed to solve this exact problem with help from my friend who told me to use Standard backstitch with Tatami, NOT Diagonal backstitch, because Overlap doesn't even work with Diagonal! My menthor told me (or I misunderstood/wrote it down wrong, doesn't matter) to use Standard so I always used standard and didn't even think to change it. I always suspected Overlap wouldn't work like this because of the nature of the Diagonal backstitch stitches, but believed my menthor/my notes blindly.

However, it works for now and I hope it will with designs in the future.


I will carry your advice with me if I get into similar problems again, though.

THANK YOU!


----------



## aziehan1980 (Jul 28, 2015)

hi
i have maybe same problem
pls see attachment.
could somebody help me


----------

